# pressure canning peaches?



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I've read online that I can use my pressure canner to can peaches.... so, can I???
Has anyone done this? Hot pack or raw pack?
Thanks!


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I really recommend that you waterbath peaches, and most fruits for that matter. If you pressure can them, they get too hot, lose too much liquid, turn mushy and shrink up. If you waterbath them, they will be firmer. JMHO.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Canning Girl said:


> I really recommend that you waterbath peaches, and most fruits for that matter. If you pressure can them, they get too hot, lose too much liquid, turn mushy and shrink up. If you waterbath them, they will be firmer. JMHO.


Agreed.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Some folks think that PCing fruit is quicker...if you do the math it really isn't.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I use my pressure canner for most of my fruit, but I use it as a BWB unit, leaving the weight off.

Like others have said, when you add up the venting and depressurizing, the total time is usually more with PC.


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

aaaah, thanks for the explanation of the time thing.


----------

